
Show HN: New Cool Calendar App for Android Just Launched - petermolyneux
http://venturebeat.com/2016/08/03/oneview-is-a-surprisingly-refreshing-calendar-app/
======
petermolyneux
Finally,

I showed you all this app idea a while back:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11846108](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11846108)

It was #1 here at hacker news most of the day. So I put in an extra gear and
got the app finalized and launched.

It has been a side project of mine for the past 3.5 years. Basically, it's a
clean Calendar app visualized as a zoomable and scrollable timeline. Developed
on an HTML5 canvas.

Hope you all like it :)

~~~
nimeshneema
Great job with the app.

Any specific reason to develop it using web technology over native?

Since the app is developed using Cordova, it shouldn't require much work to
get a working iOS version.

~~~
petermolyneux
The reason for the web technology choice is firstly that it works on the web
:) and secondly for not needing to maintain code bases for each OS.

It has meant a lot of extra work, so I'm not sure I would recommend that
choice to others.

And, yes, the iOS version shouldn't take much work :)

------
lardo
Been using this as a replacement for Sunrise, and absolutely love it. It would
be nice to see the app better adhere to material design guidelines. Also, you
might want to prevent text selection under the "Calendars" view.

~~~
petermolyneux
Glad you like it :) I'll check on that detail on the Calendars View, thanks.

------
hiergiltdiestfu
Ah, congrats, I've been waiting for this! When's the german localization due?
I know you already have some volunteers working on it.

Keep up the great work!

